
On Richard Stallman - Miguel de Icaza - rayvega
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2009/Sep-23.html
======
drats
This whole post was quoted in the earlier article on this that made the front
page so it contributes little other than opening up the debate again without
any framing.

